# Ferries UK to Spain + Dogs



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys, anybody know of anyone other than Brittany who go from UK (south) to Spain and allow dogs?

Brittany only go twice a week and are 5hrs away from us....so thought I'd pick your brains


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No I don't think there is . When I came over I used the tunnel , 30 mins , with our dogs to get over this problem.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

P&O run a service from Portsmouth, don't know about dogs though.

AT ferries had a service, but they have suspended it for the time being,

Hepa


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> No I don't think there is . When I came over I used the tunnel , 30 mins , with our dogs to get over this problem.


thanks for this - we were trying to avoid having to drive most of the way as we have 6 dogs and driving a van - driving a van = uncomfortable and little sleep while the other is driving  and also more stops for the pooches

With the UK to Spain ferry we get 24hrs non-driving with the dogs in special kennels and us a bed  but looks like the options for this are very limited 

How did you find the drive - was it a killer? I am one of these people that if they don't get enough sleep then DON'T SPEAK TO ME!!!!!  lol!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I didn't have a problem but then I like driving. I was the only driver , never gave it a thought that I could have put my elder daughter on the policy to drive as well ! We only had 2 dogs + my wife & daughter in a shogun mpv. No problems sleeping as I had to stop to do that with no one else driving. It took me 50 hours from essex to here in Lorca , which possibly would have been a bit less except that I had a problem getting fuel during the night in France . All the service stations shut , You can use cards to obtain fuel but none of mine would work ! Not a lot of good when I needed fuel every 2 hrs. Had to resort to paying cash to locals & getting the fuel on their cards ! lol.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

To the folks that have driven from UK to Spain via eurotunnel n France. Did you just find places to park up n sleep or did you stop at b&b's/hotels ?
Is it safe enough just parking up at service stations for a wee nap ?


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

we drove over with 2 dogs in the car and towing a trailer. I was the only driver and arrived in France at 09:3 0 on the Mon morning and arrived here in Catral 18:15 on Tues evening. Stopped and tried to sleep in the service stations but didn't really get that much. Had planned to take a lot longer but the roads are very good and easy to drive. Problem we had was that one dog would not go to toilet while on lead, managed to let her off safely in France but she held on till we arrived at the house. We came over in Oct and it was bloody cold in the car at night.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool, doesn't seem too bad. I'll be heading a little further than Catral to the Torrevieja area. Driving dowm in august so might be a little warmer in the car at night for me. The dogs are going on the plane with the mrs n kids


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

MacRov said:


> To the folks that have driven from UK to Spain via eurotunnel n France. Did you just find places to park up n sleep or did you stop at b&b's/hotels ?
> Is it safe enough just parking up at service stations for a wee nap ?


We have driven from france boulogne to spain Baza and have allways stopped and slept at service areas on the motorway, we go at easter and july and you will find everywhere is busy with people sleeping on the grass in blankets and sleeping bags, we have never felt unsafe but we allways use well lit areas and lock our car door then kip for about 3-4 hours. This next year we are going via the channel tunnel as we can`t use boulogne anymore. 
There is a ship that goes from Newhaven in sussex nr Brighton to Dieppe france , its l.d.lines / transmanche ferries its a 4 hour crossing twice a day all year round, hope that gives you some useful info good luck


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> P&O run a service from Portsmouth, don't know about dogs though.
> 
> AT ferries had a service, but they have suspended it for the time being,
> 
> Hepa


Sadly P&O ceased the Porsmouth Bilbao route a few weeks ago when it´s ship came to he end of it´s lease and they decided that it would not be financially viable to take on another ship for that route - sadly missed as I much prefered the Pride of Bilbao with its ice breaking capabilities andd more sturdy construction to the Brittany ships.

Having said this, P&O did not allow animals, only Britany.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

donz said:


> Hey guys, anybody know of anyone other than Brittany who go from UK (south) to Spain and allow dogs?
> 
> Brittany only go twice a week and are 5hrs away from us....so thought I'd pick your brains


Only Brittany to Santander go direct.

Brittany overnight ferry from Portsmouth to St Malo is a good alternative, giving you a good nights sleep and a much shorter and easier drive down the West side of France.
There are plenty of cheap dog friendly motels just before the Spanish border, if you need another overnight break.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> Only Brittany to Santander go direct.
> 
> Brittany overnight ferry from Portsmouth to St Malo is a good alternative, giving you a good nights sleep and a much shorter and easier drive down the West side of France.
> There are plenty of cheap dog friendly motels just before the Spanish border, if you need another overnight break.


Down the coast of france is shorter and easier?

From Santander to Valencia for instance is almost all dual carriageway and is 842 kms and about 7 - 8 hours drive

St Malo Valencia is about 1500 kms, and is two days, you get past Bordeaux on a normal driving day

I like going by ferry to St Malo though ... although the actual ferry to Santander it a better one judging by my last trip


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MacRov said:


> To the folks that have driven from UK to Spain via eurotunnel n France. Did you just find places to park up n sleep or did you stop at b&b's/hotels ?
> Is it safe enough just parking up at service stations for a wee nap ?


Yes, we only stopped in the picnic /lorry stops where there are washing /toilet facilities. I never used toll roads except near Biarritz. I turned right out of the tunnel & went across to Rouen then on towards & bypassing Le Mans, Angiers, & picked up the coast road down to Biarritz then down to Burgos, on to Madrid & took the Valencia road through Albacete & right down to Murcia then along to Lorca. I found the French areas better maintained than the ones in Spain but other than that no problems.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Down the coast of france is shorter and easier?
> 
> From Santander to Valencia for instance is almost all dual carriageway and is 842 kms and about 7 - 8 hours drive
> 
> ...


I am comparing it with other drives through France, not the ferry.

Difficult to compare it with the ferry, but the departure and arrival times of the Santander ferry,(around about mid-day for the next few months),can be something of a disadvantage, depending on what part of the UK,the journey begins, and what part of Spain is the destination.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> I am comparing it with other drives through France, not the ferry.
> 
> Difficult to compare it with the ferry, but the departure and arrival times of the Santander ferry,(around about mid-day for the next few months),can be something of a disadvantage, depending on what part of the UK,the journey begins, and what part of Spain is the destination.



Ahh So ... yes I understand .... in fact I like the Portsmouth St Malo trip because I quite like a stop off in St Malo


----------

